# Shrimp Stuffed Mirlitons



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Menu
*Shrimp Stuffed Mirlitons
Herb Crusted Boneless Leg of Lamb
Pork Belly Burnt Ends
Spanish Rice

I had never heard of Shrimp Stuffed Mirlitons until the week before when BananaTom was looking to find some at our local restaurants.
Somebody mentioned my name and proclivity for cooking and one thing leads to... Dinner! :yes:

Boil Mirlitons for 45 minutes
Cool and then scoop out flesh, leaving a 1/4" shell for stuffing
Make the stuffing, fill the shells and bake at 350' for one hour
Top with Parmesan Reggiano and finish till cheese melts and everything is golden





































Two with Blackened Smoked Chicken for MiL who is allergic to shellfish.



















*The Finale

*


















*Money Shots


















*


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang that looks good Chili.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I knew ya could do it. You take stuff I have never heard of and make the dang pictures look good enough to eat. What is the flavor compaired to a yellow squash like,or do ya just eat the insides and chunk the rest.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't even know what to say.

Looks awesome!!!

Or

Your mean!!

Hahaha

No matter what emotion your post creates in me, one thing is for sure, you have the only shrimp stuffed merliton in Pensacola. 


My search continues


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> I don't even know what to say.
> 
> Looks awesome!!!
> 
> ...


Well, P'cola may still be without, cause I'm in Mobile.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

lees way2 said:


> I knew ya could do it. You take stuff I have never heard of and make the dang pictures look good enough to eat. What is the flavor compaired to a yellow squash like,or do ya just eat the insides and chunk the rest.


Kind of a weird cross taste wise between a Bell Pepper and Yellow Squash.
You scoop out the seed, toss it, scoop out the rest off the flesh and incorporate it into the filling.

Just Google it, I used Emeril Lagasses recipe.
With a few minor variations, I added butter to the filling, used more cheese and etc.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

ChileRelleno said:


> Well, P'cola may still be without, cause I'm in Mobile.


Ha, missed that.

Ever heard of Egg Plant Pirogue?

My search continues


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Chile- you suck!

Ok, not really...I'm just jealous and now...hungry. Pretty Awesome.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

And do I detect a piece of prime rib in that last picture???


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jspooney said:


> And do I detect a piece of prime rib in that last picture???


Nope, what you see is a Herb Crusted Boneless Leg of Lamb dressed with a Cabernet/Shallot Sauce.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Nope, what you see is a Herb Crusted Boneless Leg of Lamb dressed with a Cabernet/Shallot Sauce.


oh jeez....that's even more awesome. You, sir, are officially my hero.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jspooney said:


> oh jeez....that's even more awesome. You, sir, are officially my hero.


Awww schucks :blush:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I had to look it up, never heard of them. It's the fruit of the chayote squash.


----------

